# Reliance wireline broadband connection setup with wi-fi router



## mandarpalshikar (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi.... tommorrow someone from Reliance will install cables at my home for wireline broadband connection. I need to hook it up to a wi-fi router in my home. So wanted help related to

1. Does reliance wireline connection come with some sort of router ?
2. Do thay have static IP assigned to that router ? or is it DHCP ?
3. Does it need some kind of authentication / login like the one Tikona is having ?
3. How shall I configure my wi-fi router ? 

Thx in advance for help.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 8, 2012)

1) Depends if you have opted for it or not.

2) DHCP, not sure though, no one provides static IP for free AFAIK.

3) Yes, everytime you'll have to login from reliancebroadband.in which is irritating.

4) Ask installation guys to do.


----------

